# Asteroid that killed the dinosaurs also wiped out the 'Obamadon'



## News Bot (Dec 11, 2012)

The asteroid collision widely thought to have killed the dinosaurs also led to extreme devastation among snake and lizard species, according to new research -- including the extinction of a newly identified lizard named Obamadon gracilis.






*Published On:* 11-Dec-12 07:08 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 11, 2012)

What a surprise


----------



## Shotta (Dec 11, 2012)

lol obamadon....


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 11, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> lol obamadon....



Want more funding? Name your fossil after the President!


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 11, 2012)

And no doubt it took thousands or millions of dollars funding to relise something thats common sense obvisouly If a asteroid killed the dinosaurs It would of wiped out nearly all animal and plant life


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 11, 2012)

*Obama*don gracilis


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 11, 2012)

MyMitchie said:


> *Obama*don gracilis



I could make something else out of that but it might be inappropriate


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2012)

Wouldn't that lizard be classified AS a dinosaur?


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Obama isn't _that_ old..


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Tell us something that we don't know...

Asteroid impact… massive dust debris generated… hangs around in atmosphere for several years (like a nuclear winter)… those with a big appetite cannot source enough to eat… the little guys survive on the dying big guys. Those that rely on solar heating are most in trouble unless they have access to an alternative source of heat. It would not take a lot of years of this to decimate populations. Any surviving remnants would flourish once things started to get back to normal as the competition and predators would be minimal. Besides which, think of all those cockroaches that would be running around… yum, yum!

Blue


----------



## caliherp (Dec 12, 2012)

I wonder what the worlds species would look like if that astroid never hit earth. I know humans would more then likely not be here. It is still fun to think about and try to envision.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Dec 14, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I wonder what the worlds species would look like if that astroid never hit earth. I know humans would more then likely not be here. It is still fun to think about and try to envision.



The world would certainly be a better place and be in better shape if humans were not around. Sad but so true.


----------

